# Jason Kidd Situation



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

As a Bucks fan, what do you think of this fiasco?

Honestly, I like that the Bucks have some momentum going here. Bring in a potential impact player like Parker who wants to be there, front office decides to make a trade offer for a coach with a name...these are not typical Milwaukee Bucks acquisitions. I like the aggressiveness, at the very least. 

It's also interesting from the angle of it not panning out. The Bucks have offered a 2nd round pick for Kidd, but the Nets say they want a 1st. You would imagine it happens, but if things fall apart...what happens with Larry Drew? I don't think he's somebody they feel committed to long term obviously, but that could end up being a toxic situation if he doesn't end up being replaced in some capacity before the season starts.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Word is, deal has been agreed upon.

How do you feel @roux and @Bubbles?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I am still skeptical of Jason Kidd as a coach. He did halfway decent with a veteran-laden roster, but who knows how good he is at developing young talent? I don't even think he himself knows if he will be capable of righting this ship. This entire franchise is currently resting on the backs of a 19 year old scoring forward who needs to learn how to commit to the defensive end of the floor immediately and another 19 year old athletic freak forward who needs to turn raw talent into basketball skills at some point in his immediate future. I would certainly feel more comfortable with a coach that's proven at developing young talent if I were a Bucks fan. Larry Brown, Jerry Sloan, Doug Collins, George Karl, Jeff Van Gundy, and Mike Fratello's would have leapt to my mind before Kidd. Heck, even Avery Johnson and Scott Skiles have more experience at this point.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't like 1.) how this all went down and 2.) Larry Drew will inevitably get another HC job because people won't blame this on him.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I do feel bad for Larry Drew here. I think Kidd did an alright job last year with the Nets, but I think it's a gamble to trust him with all the young pieces they have. Hopefully for you guys it doesn't blow up in your face, but I don't really like the move.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Larry Drew did lead the Bucks to a pretty terrible last season, and it shouldn't all be put on him of course, but it's not like he did ANYTHING worthy of keeping his job. I think the way he has been replaced is less than ideal, but it's how it works sometimes.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nor has Jason Kidd really done anything that makes him worthy of forcing Drew out. I'm not saying Drew is a dynamite coach or anything, but just the way this all went down irks me.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Drew was designed to fail with this team. I didn't like the hire to begin with, but the Bucks were always going to be really bad this season.

Once Sanders went off the deep end, Mayo rocked up out of shape...well...it was a disaster. Can't be blamed on Drew, but i'm just not sold on him as a coach to begin with.

On Kidd, I dont think he's worth parting with 2 2nd rounders for that's for sure - did nothing to write home about in his lone coaching year, has acted like a twat pretty much from the get go - and im dissapointed he gets rewarded for it.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> Nor has Jason Kidd really done anything that makes him worthy of forcing Drew out. I'm not saying Drew is a dynamite coach or anything, but just the way this all went down irks me.


But Jason Kidd looked competent in his very first year as a coach, not to mention he's a marquee name. Kidd could be out of the league in a few years, but he could be a legendary coach too. It's too soon to really know. You know with Larry Drew, he was a stopgap hire that had a short stint on a bad team. In the end, it's just business to me. Drew isn't going to starve, he'll get his money...he'll probably get picked up for another gig somewhere too (even if it's in an assistant capacity).


----------

